# diy acrylic drop checkers



## DarXidE (Apr 29, 2011)

here are my 2 diy acrylic drop checkers, one for my 20 gal long and one for my nano.

i made them by cutting a strip of acrylic about 3/4 wide, then bend them with a heat gun the cap ends and rout them out. hope u enjoy










for my 2 gal










and for the 20 gal










any questions or comments would be great


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

How did you bend them so accurately? I'm assuming you used sheet acrylic?


----------



## DarXidE (Apr 29, 2011)

I used strips of 1/16 acrylic sheet cut to 3/4 by about 15 inches long and tried again and again before I got 2 that I liked, sanded 1 side flat on the belt sander and capped it then sanded other side flat and capped the 2nd side then routed them out with a 1/4 flush cut bit


----------

